

Un-fucking-believable - swilliams
http://furbo.org/2014/06/05/un-fucking-believable/

======
mullingitover
> Patents are like trademarks, you have to protect them after you get them (by
> collecting licensing fees, even if it’s a small one.)

Unfuckingbelievable indeed. He needs to fire his lawyer.

~~~
pyre
It's not a use-it-or-lose-it like a trademark, but my understanding is that
selective enforcement of the patent could put legal actions against the people
you _do_ go after in jeopardy.

~~~
noonespecial
This argument seems fishy. He could have "licensed it" for $1 if that were the
case. Instead, reading between the lines here, it sounds like he caused
considerable hardship and non-trivial money to the creator of something that
was essentially still in the "free beta" stage of development.

He can say whatever he wants to ease his conscience, if it walks like a
troll...

~~~
grrowl
Craig hold a patent (not unreasonable in this day and age); Ricci was made
aware Craig held that patent; They amicably settled for a reasonable, and
small, amount.

What's the problem here? Spend your efforts writing to your members of
parliament or donating to anti-patent organisations.

~~~
Alupis
"amicably" and "reasonable" by the patent holder's terms...

Your parent comment has a good point.

~~~
tzs
The licensee says it was "very amicable" in his tweet on the matter, cited
elsewhere in this discussion.

------
webwielder
Maybe the lesson is that using patents as a deterrent from others using your
idea is just too fraught with complications and costs. The best way to stay
competitive is by relentlessly improving and effectively marketing your
product.

------
aaronbrethorst
From the guy who licensed the patent:
[https://twitter.com/pixelwinch/status/474716066896424960](https://twitter.com/pixelwinch/status/474716066896424960)

------
bibinou
Maybe the first line would be more helpful as a title :

    
    
      > An anonymous individual is spreading accusations that I’m a patent troll.

------
megablast
This seems like a decent call out.

------
webkike
It's a pastebin. Long texts on pastebin are the tabloids of the internet. Why
would you even respond to this?

~~~
patmcguire
Long texts on pastebin are the only outlet for some things. It's like the
bathroom wall of the internet.

